# Persistence Pays Off at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
October 31, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Fishing prior to last weekendâ€™s cold front provided our Bay Flats guests with limits of trout and redfish, but not necessarily limits of both on each boat - seems like it was either trout, or it was reds. In the wake of the front came cold wind and cold temperatures, which made for a challenging effort on the part of the guides. However, persistence paid off and both the trout and the redfish were once again located and have since been pinpointed feeding and staging over shell/mud structure in about 4-5 feet of water, and along muddy, shallow shorelines that remain covered by thick grass.

Such locations shall continue to produce on a regular basis as we continue to ride the temperature roller coaster that is so typical of the fall season during the month of November. Cooler temperatures have already placed our focus on muddy terrain, and will only become more important in finding the fish as the water temps continue to drop. And, as usual, keying on the presence of active bait will become vital as things start getting colder around here.

If you enjoy wade fishing, thereâ€™s no better time than right now to try your hand at a wintertime trophy trout. Some of the yearâ€™s largest trout have come this month while wading secluded shorelines made up of soft mud and grass. Recent guests who got out the boat to toss plastic tails on a few area mud flats faired well in their endeavor as they recognized limits of trout, along with a few redfish and flounder thrown in the mix. Weather conditions this month will be ideal for artificial enthusiasts, especially those who cherish top water and slow-sinker action.

The first-half of duck season starts in just a few days, and our Bay Flats guides and guests are gearing up for mornings in the blind and afternoons out on the water. If youâ€™ve never experienced a coastal blast and cast adventure, you should certainly entertain the possibility of doing so. Itâ€™s a great way of enjoying the best that both duck hunting and fishing have to offer along our unique portion of the Texas coast. If you get the urge, give us a shout and weâ€™ll set you up for what will certainly be a most memorable outdoor adventure. Until we talk again, keep in mind that itâ€™s getting cold out there, so dress in layers and stay dry.






**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*Annual FEBRUARY Fishing Special
2018*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates: * Mon. thru Thur.
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates:* Fri. / Sat. / Sun.
(Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner - Complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch - Complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

_*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing - Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.






_________________________________________________________________

*Plan For Deer Seasonâ€¦​*
Muddy marshland may not portray an ideal setting for trophy deer to some, but knowledgeable and experienced hunters know that whitetails love wetlands. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

Contact us today to learn more about our complete line of deer hunting services. We now have management bucks starting as low as $1,000 (Plus $200 guide fee - includes guide, skinning, and caping).






_________________________________________________________________

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Cloudy skies early, followed by partial clearing. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 77F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 83F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 80F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. High near 80F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny skies. High 81F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Scattered to numerous showers and a few thunderstorms are expected to continue into Wednesday. Winds will remain elevated with SCEC conditions for the Gulf waters overnight. Rain chances will diminish from west to east during the day on Wednesday, as drier air slowly moves into the region and the disturbance moves east. No significant rainfall activity is expected Thursday through Saturday. An onshore flow will return during the day Wednesday, with a weak to moderate southerly flow is expected from Thursday into the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 70.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 69.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com*

*Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Never too early to buy gifts*

Thanks

Captain Chris Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

November has started out with a few weather struggles, and that's to be considered during the season changes. We want to thank all our guests this past week, and look forward to another busy week at the lodge. We greatly appreciate all the business, guides hard work and our wonderful staff. Check out what others are saying. Read more....


Nov 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Marc A.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Had a wonderful time! Â Staff and everyone were terrific! Â Randy and the crew were great. Â We will be back soon! Â - Â Marc A. Â 11/6/17
Nov 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Robert A.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
I loved it! Â Usually, when I come back home from a weekend vacation I need a day of rest, but after this trip I felt energized due to the rest I had there! Â - Â Robert A. Â 11/6/17
Nov 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Caitlin D.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Our guys had a great time this weekend! Â Thank you so much for all you all did to make this happen. Â - Â Caitlin D. Â 11/6/17
Nov 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Bentley B.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
This was one of the nicest places I have stayed, and my guide was great! Â Everything was top-notch! Â I will be bringing my family here to stay next summer! Â - Â Bentley B. Â 11/6/17
Nov 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Deanna A.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
We really enjoyed Capt. Perry being our fish guide. Â The place we stayed at was beautiful! Â Thank you so much for the great hospitality. Â Great service! Â - Â Deanna A. Â 11/6/17
Nov 6, 2017
Â 
byÂ Daniel H.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Great staff! Â Great hunting! Â Great service! Â You guys have it down. Â Thanks for an unforgettable experience for me and my boys. Â See you again in December. Â - Â Daniel H. Â 11/6/17
Nov 5, 2017
Â 
byÂ LV T.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Staff was excellent! Â Food and house were very nice! Â - Â LV T. Â 11/5/17
Nov 3, 2017
Â 
byÂ Kevin S.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Keep up the great work! Â I'll be back! Â - Â Kevin S. Â 11/3/17
Nov 3, 2017
Â 
byÂ Brett C.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
The trip and experience was great for me and my customers. Â They have had nothing but good things to say about the total package you guys provide to your customers. Â Thanks again for a wonderful experience! Â - Â Brett C. Â 11/3/17
Nov 2, 2017
Â 
byÂ William J.Â onÂ BAY FLATS LODGE
Chelsea is the greatest - professional, friendly, great cook, and great coordinator! Â - Â William J. Â 11/2/17


----------

